# Myrtle Beach Cars and Coffee in Feb



## Mack21 (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to extend an invitation to S2KI's Carolina's Cars and Coffee. We have 30+ S2000s cruising in from all over the east coast and * we are inviting other owners groups to join in on the fun. *

I encourage you all to clean up the rides and cruise on in! The details are below. Post up here and I'll keep a running list of attendees for the Nissan Forums

*******Cars and Coffee*******
February 15, 2014
9:00 am - Until?

Address:
Boardwalk Coffee House
4830 Highway 17 S
North Myrtle Beach, South Carolina 29582


----------

